

Yes, that appears to be iOS 4.2.1 on an Apple Watch - snake117
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-08/20/ios-running-on-apple-watch

======
ljk
from the video description: " _So I spent the evening installing this iOS 4
simulator on to my Apple Watch. Pretty hard to use on such a small screen but
very cool._ "

